# Booster strap install



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't see any installs for Booster Straps....

so, I measured the shell thickness (Burton Ruler) and ordered some binding screws to match the shell thickness off of McMaster-Carr
https://www.mcmaster.com/92463a411

booster strap install on burton ruler boots by thisistan, on Flickr

Drill and insert barrel
booster strap install on burton ruler boots by thisistan, on Flickr

Mark location for hole you need for the screw you need to install, using their YouTube Instructions
(in my case, I used the drill bit I used to drill into the boot shell)
https://youtu.be/284QKs58uKs

Blue Loctite it and install
booster strap install on burton ruler boots by thisistan, on Flickr

20190327_201917 by thisistan, on Flickr

---------------------------------------
so why did I get a Booster Strap?

I have foot problems. Common wisdom doesn't work for me, so I went larger and wider, which I still have foot pain, if I want to cinch it down tight to fight heel lift.

To live with some heel lift and reduced foot pain, I have to keep the lower zone of the Speed Zone lacing on the loose side. I can't get the upper zone tight enough for my skinny legs....

this is where the booster strap comes in. It does what it claims to do, but it is prone to slipping off, which there is a noticeable difference when I go toe-side (with and without the strap), hence mounting the strap onto the boot itself.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Booster strap is for Skiers and hard boots. It will work ok for snowboarding I think (I considered them also), but it's super expensive compared to 'Strapins' (3 times) and Strapins are actually more effective in many ways. Strapins also won't damage your boots and are extremely light which I like, a mate of mine carries an extra pair for friends he rides backcountry with, ust in case something happens. That's how I found out about them in Myoko.

You need to be able to support above the ankle also I reckon, not just at the top. Personally, that's how I like to ride with 2 on each boot unless I'm in the trees on a powder day.

Anyway, it's a ski product, throw it away immediately


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It depends...on why ur using a booster. Is it for ankle hold...have the strap lower. If it is for toeside leverage, have it where you show in the pic...but also have it wrap around the back of your highback.

If your ankle is skinny, use some foam bits on the outside of the liner to take up some volume and also put some foam bit on the tongue of the liner...sea boot faq sticky.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> It depends...on why ur using a booster. Is it for ankle hold...have the strap lower. If it is for toeside leverage, have it where you show in the pic...but also have it wrap around the back of your highback.
> 
> If your ankle is skinny, use some foam bits on the outside of the liner to take up some volume and also put some foam bit on the tongue of the liner...sea boot faq sticky.


you can buy a set of these:

https://www.tognar.com/the-eliminator-custom-tongue-shims/

But I have had trouble getting boots on at times, so making it harder is a no-go for me. I've had burton ions that I got rid of because I had trouble getting my feet in at times.

Putting it up high reduces the leverage being placed on the tongue of the boot. Putting the strap down low doesn't make any sense, since the boot is fair stiff AND the moment arm is low. This is why you put it up high because the moment arm is larger, so you can counteract it with the strap. Also, when you look at the lacing, you have more lacing to cover a smaller area down low, and in the upper zone, you have less lacing to cover a larger area. It's science.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

With the greatest of respect tanscrazydaisy, the science of the Booster Strap says it eliminates the gap between the top of the boot and your shin making turns much more instant without a lag that most of us simply accept without knowing. That is simply true and why a strap up the top works very effectively, especially in snowboard boots as they are softer and even more difficult to reduce this top gap. Why snowboard boot manufacturers have not worked this out amazes me as 'Strapins' or this Booster Strap would be unnecessary at the top anyway. All ski boots have a big strap at the top so I don't even know why they need a Booster Strap personally.
A strap above the ankle does actually make a big difference to how solid your boot feels and it does reduce heel lift.
I ride with a 'Strapin' above my ankle and one at the top, my mate just rides with one above his ankle as he is always doing spins etc and prefers a looser feel. They work, but I think you have to ride in them to believe it. Mind you, if you have new awesome boots I don't think you need anything for a bit.


----------

